# Raccoon's



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

OK I've just been watchin a program on sky about a company in USA that recover and rescue raccoons, 

i remember a while back seeing somewhere someone was sellin 1,
but i wanted to know are they on the DWA list or can anyone keep them.

*and before the usual lot get on there high horses an start the slaggin match,* 



*NO i don't want 1 and never will.*​ 
i have a very large German Shepard that hates everything apart from immediate family an close friends oh yeah an food


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

man, lots of people have them here.... i see them all the time... i'm in raccoon central! great pets BTW if you are dedicated... they were even my camping buddies....very cool.:no1:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe racoons were taking off the DWA in November of last year?

There was quite a stir at the time because of the considerable damage they can inflict on their keepers..and the dwa is supposed to be there to protect keepers apparantly.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to raise 'em right.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I know someone who almost lost his nose to a raccoon..... beware.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i've read theyre VISCIOUS!!! and unpredictable so i doubt they;d make good pet tbh


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

like i said its not that i want 1 
i was just wonderin if any1 in the UK had 1. all the video's i have seen of them they tend to be pretty nasty but sayin that most of the time they are just about to be put in a travel cage by some rescue person.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> i've read theyre VISCIOUS!!! and unpredictable so i doubt they;d make good pet tbh


 
so are people..... they make good pets so long as you always keep in mind that they are wild animals...not inbred domestics.... they are not a cat or dog or bunny rabbit... these are wild things and you have to know how to appreiciate them... if anyone wants a goof-proof mammal go and buy a guinea pig. what raccoons are is what is endearing about them...i'd hate to see a retarded, domestic raccoon myself.:crazy:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes people do keep them, there is also a wild population of racoons in the uk, dating from the time they were first put on the dwa..

they were indeed lifted last year from the dwa, much to the consternation of many who have worked with them, or know people who have worked with them in the past

they can, i am told, be very unpredictable and sometimes inflict bad wounds on their keepers..

sure rory will say more :lol2:

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi J.com,

Racoons are a nice exotic to keep.

Prices can vary pending seller and time they are available and also whether they are to be hand reared and bottle fed to 'older ones'.

Bottle feeding Racoons l am told is a very heavy handed task, much more so in comparison to bottle feeding Coatimundis.

But you can secure them from as little as £75 each to as much as £450 each.

As Nerys says they did come off the DWAL October 1st 2007. To me this was a bad move, but only because of the injuries l received from my mauling.

I have kept Racoons and they are as said a nice species, until the day, that a keeper makes one little mistake which at the same time corresponds with the female being in season.

This is not an occurance with all keepers, sadly just me.

I made the mistake of snatching back a ten pound note from my male Batfink, at the same time as handling the female...leading to a major ouch!!

23 or so bites within a two minute attack, rendering tendons in both arms still healing from nearly three years ago.

Not as nasty a bite as some primates, nor cat species, but still an inflictive bite/s all the same.

They are an easy species to maintain in so far as some of the exotics, but l would say to all thinking of a Racoon, think, research, think, definately research.

R


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers for the info guys


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

HABU said:


>


 there soooo cute


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a friend who has hand reared a raccoon, so yes people do keep them. 

I'm not sure aggressive is the right word really, they play HARD and our skin just isn't tough enough to withstand the long point teeth!! I know Rory has suffered a nasty attack, but he has already said it was HIS fault. : victory:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

To be fair Marie, 

A lot of keepers, zoo , game park and private have been attacked by Racoons and they are not their first choice of exotic species to be kept.

R


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they can be mean as the dickens, old ones for sure. if they don't respect you then it's over. they are not for a passing fancy....real beasts but i've seen many, many nice ones that are a joy.... like i say,.... you'll have the animal that you deserve.....


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> To be fair Marie,
> 
> A lot of keepers, zoo , game park and private have been attacked by Racoons and they are not their first choice of exotic species to be kept.
> 
> R


Alot of zoo keepers have been attacked by alot of animals Rory, I'm not getting into a petty squabble about the way I word things.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Well l wasn't looking to get into a squabble Marie.

R


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here, keeping a **** is no big deal...just realize what they are...take the good with the bad....after a big storm you are likely to find all kinds of baby critters...some people take them in... i know folks with deer as pets...so nice.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> Alot of zoo keepers have been attacked by alot of animals Rory, I'm not getting into a petty squabble about the way I word things.


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawns










tired raccoons.. aww bless...

and some other nice shots on here too as it goes 

Search Results - High Resolution Stock Photographs

N


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

HABU said:


>


Just shows that looks can be decieving. :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Nerys said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it Nerys, same old same old!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaawns!!!


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

I hand-reared a pair of raccoons and in my experience, if you spend that amount of time with them, they are actually predictable to a degree and you definitely learn how to handle their temper tantrums. You pick up what to expect so it doesn't come of too much of a shock when they do try savage you.

If you want a 'pet' then a raccoon is no good beyond its first year. But for a serious keeper, they are fascinating captive subjects. They are a never-ending source of interest. They are are very intelligent - need a lot of enrichment - and can be taught many simple tricks.

They are hardy and easy to feed but will need quite a robust enclosure.

They are nocturnal by nature but they seem to change that habit readily if you provide food and amusement during the day.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Raccoons are wonderful critters, but are not ‘pets’ in the true sense of the word. They are wild animals that adapt to live and tolerate people, they are immensely amusing to keep and I would not want to be without there company, however, you enjoy there company on their terms. 

‘*****’ are not in my view dangerous, and should not have been on the Dangerous Wild animals Act. Nevertheless, they can inflict a nasty bite, but no worst than that of a dog, in fact considerably less than say a large dog. In relation to their size they have relatively small jaws, but very sharp teeth.

Our **** Twizzle, aka blubber-butt, fat-arse and other names of endearment that may not be appropriate for a public forum!! Is a wonderful creature, he lives more or less as a house pet. He is basically a walking disaster; a bull in a china shop causes less chaos. If you are house proud, then don’t have a ****.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

that reminds me chris - i found a pic of a racoon that reminded me of twizzle !!!!










N


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Blubber-butt isn’t as bad as that!!


----------

